# Robin



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Hello mates!

Yesterday i finish next slingshot. This time its glued together from 12 different kind woods (pearlwood, pistachio, canarywood, ilex, cocobolo, red resin, wenge, black palm, lime maser, willow maser, bloodwood and rosewood).

And for eye candy I add piece of brass and 2 buffalo horn slice . But let pictures speak for himself:

Cheers your Sharker


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

SO BEAUTIFUL!! absolute work of art man. this one is certainly your most inspired!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

A masterful conglomeration, man! My eyes are simply flooded with pleasure!


----------



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

Wow,,,,, No word can explain what i fell when i see this master piece.....

Just Awesome,,,, Awesomeeeeeee......


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Byudzai said:


> SO BEAUTIFUL!! absolute work of art man. this one is certainly your most inspired!


Probably yes


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

That is incredible. How much time have you put into it?


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Mr. P said:


> That is incredible. How much time have you put into it?


Oh I dont know exactly, but I started at the beginning of the previous month, but it was interesting process. Some drawbacks with sworn words and many happy moments .


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Very beautiful. Outstanding work.


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Its mind-blowing! Unbelievably beautifulike lamination and shaping. I don't know how you do it.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Seriously, wonderful.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

beautiful work!

jazz


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

d3moncow said:


> Its mind-blowing! Unbelievably beautifulike lamination and shaping. I don't know how you do it.


piece by piece


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That is so beauty full can't stop looking at it 
So well made and the brass knob WOW 
So cool


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

WOW!!!!!

That is just..........WOW!!!!!

:drool: :drool:


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Mercy what a master piece you have made..Look great in a glass show case..Colours are eye poppin...

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

SHARKER!!!! My man, that one should be framed!!!! Awesome!!!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Would shake your hand if I could reach it.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Another jeweler of slingshots! I don't think you could have included more laminations that that. An incredible example and a top notch glimmering star of the slingshot artistry that is on this forum. This ought to get SS of the month.

That little bit of brass is pure class.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

A wonderful frame, complex piece of functional art! :bowdown:


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

Bob Fionda said:


> A wonderful frame, complex piece of functional art! :bowdown:


Yes, a true work of art. Not only can it be used and enjoyed but also emotionaly appreciated. Regards, Piney Creek


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

I would like to say something but i can't find the right words to describe such beauty!

Great job Sharker

Volp


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

I have come back to this post over and over again. Every time I see something new and exciting. You are a magician who makes magic of wood and brass. 
Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Masterpiece mr.Sharker! :bowdown: :wave:


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Flatband said:


> SHARKER!!!! My man, that one should be framed!!!! Awesome!!!!


Yes I build little stand for this, and then the kit is ready for owner, who want show it own house quests . Probably he never shoot whit that slingshot, I dont know it is bad or good.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

That belongs in a show room or an art gallery.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Incredible shooter!

All these different kinds of material you used, simply stunning!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

That is truly beautiful. I don 't have words


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

So freaking cool.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

That's a genuine masterpiece. I never thought anybody else would ever build Moorhammer style frames at the level of artistry that AnTrAxX used to regularly show us, but I have to admit you've done it. Congratulations on a beautiful work of art and on having entered into the thinly-populated ranks of master class artistic frame builders.


----------



## Ammo (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi Sharker!

Outstanding Work! I love the Brass/horn part!

what type of glue did you use to assemble the different parts?


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

Incredible! Absolute BEAUTY!!!!


----------



## ebslancepierre (Jun 17, 2015)

absolutely perfect !!!

:looney: :looney: :looney:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Totally EYE-CANDY!!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

An absolute HAILSTORM of exotic wood colours, all combined in the most perfect and beautiful fashion!!!!

Love the brass detail!!! OUTSTANDING work!!!

A pleasure to behold, Sharker!! Thanks for posting!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Tentacle Toast said:


> A masterful conglomeration, man! My eyes are simply flooded with pleasure!


along with your calvin kleins :naughty:


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Sharker it's truly amazing one of the best i have ever seen :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Ammo said:


> Hi Sharker!
> 
> Outstanding Work! I love the Brass/horn part!
> 
> what type of glue did you use to assemble the different parts?


Thank you! I use epoxy resin for that job.


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Quercusuber said:


> Totally EYE-CANDY!!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:
> 
> An absolute HAILSTORM of exotic wood colours, all combined in the most perfect and beautiful fashion!!!!
> 
> ...


Hehee, thank you good friend


----------



## New dog old tricks (Jun 13, 2013)

I haven't seen a nice hammer like this in a long time. Great work mate.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

That doesn't belong in a museum! That belongs in a hand! I'd say MY hand, but I'm sure it's just an echo of the unspoken thoughts in this thread. Great job Sharker.


----------



## CrowShot (Jul 4, 2015)

That shooter is so exquisit! I can defentally see that in display!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Hello guys! I finally finish the stand, now all is ready and soon client get it own hand 
Cheers
Sharker




  








MG 8588




__
Sharker


__
Aug 3, 2015











  








MG 8590




__
Sharker


__
Aug 3, 2015


__
2










  








MG 8592




__
Sharker


__
Aug 3, 2015


__
1


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

I think my jaw just hit the floor. The stand is great, the slingshot is stunning-whats not to like?

I'm very sure your client will absolutely love it. Wow.


----------



## fishingaggie (Mar 13, 2015)

GOODNESS! That is just beautiful! Great work!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Backyard Slinger (Sep 23, 2015)

wow this is stunning work I would almost be afraid to shoot it. Almost. Terrific work you are a true artist


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Thank You very much for posting mate.

Rip


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

What THEY said.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Awesome work


----------

